# Rail Broom



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Spring is here and the track needs to have the winter debris removed. I had converted this Aristo Track Cleaning Car to accept the Rail Broom some years ago. The NiCa 14.4V battery just got too old to hold a charge and also would bog down when the debris was very heavy. I like Gel Cell batteries for the Amps they offer. I re-worked this one using a 12V gel Cell battery and the old Sparkie trick of lowering the voltage using Diodes instead of resistors. The voltage is brought down to just over 9 and it has all the umph it needs so as not to stall. 
The LED's on the roof are Radio Shack Yellow and Red Blinking. This time instead of using AA batteries, I removed the battery holders in window sensors from an alarm system. 
While making the conversation I broke the original wheel assembly that had the axles held together with a plastic sleeve to insulate each rail. I used a pair of Bachmann wheel sets that are also insulted as I use it to clear both the Electric and LS track. 
I don't see this project going further than it is now, other than to remove all the egg corn shells that the squirrels have deposited on the track. Thank You.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Between the LEDs and paint job, this one has forever lost all hope of remaining inconspicuous - cool!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

on30gn15, Thank You, i like to warn track side observers, this can really toss twigs and egg corn shells. LG


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Neat. Do you have a video of it doing it's thing? 

There's a tree in my backyard that eventually will grow big enough to overhang and deposit leaves on my layout. I suppose at that point I'll need something like this.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not the same thing, and the one with the sandpaper works a little differently than the broom.

The broom can get into crevices better and below the rail.

The "Rail Kleen" will remove oxide and does make a lot of air, but won't get into the crevices like the bristle brush of the broom.

I believe Nick has the broom:









Mike sells the sandpaper unit:


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice work Nick! And thanks for pointing out the diff's Greg. 

Seems like maybe a new product opportunity, involving interchangeable heads for brush / broom. Or, a head with alternating sandpaper & broom elements. 

Cliff


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

really 2 different uses, for example I have SS track, so I never want or need anything abrasive to wear down rail heads, or affect the more delicate parts of expensive switches.

So I have a broom.

If I had brass track, I would consider the Rail Kleen, but I'd like to see the long term situation with switches, especially with plastic frogs. 

While it makes a nice breeze, I think I'd still have the rail broom also which does a better job of sweeping ballast and clearing out flangeways. I have adjusted my broom to go below the rail head, just above the ties, and it works fantastically to clean right after a re-ballasting.

Both good products, but slightly different in operation and uses.

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> on30gn15, Thank You, i like to warn track side observers, this can really toss twigs and egg corn shells. LG


Took me a while to understand "egg corn shells"... you mean "acorns", the seeds from Oak trees.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper, thank you for the correction, DUH on my part.
Forgot to mention that i removed the pad portion that was part of the original car. The SS track doesn't need it and obviously the aluminum LS track doesn't either. Also didn't mention earlier, this beast weighs 4lb 11oz. LG


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> Semper, thank you for the correction, DUH on my part.
> Forgot to mention that i removed the pad portion that was part of the original car. The SS track doesn't need it and obviously the aluminum LS track doesn't either. Also didn't mention earlier, this beast weighs 4lb 11oz. LG


Hey, I call "raccoons', "Sewer bears"... so I figured your term might have been a (family) "pet name" for the shells. Like my son has often said, "It's a doggy-dog world out there." He didn't know it was "dog-eat-dog", but it became a "family" term that we understand and use to confuse everybody else.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sempro Vaporo, thank you very much for a possible way out, I can't use it., I honestly thought it was EGG CORN, maybe just the Jouysey accent, but never too old to learn, LG


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Looking at the video for the Rail Kleen machine with flinging sand paper, I noticed it bounced over the debris in some areas. Maybe it needs to heavier like Nick Jr. nice machine. 

As to brass rail, though an abrasive cleaning may be great for removing oxidation, one would think too much use of it would wear down the brass more so compared to SS rail. Aluminum rail would be worse.

-Ted


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted, along with what you said about wearing down the rail: Many years ago I used nickel silver and brass track. To use sand paper on electric rails is IMHO just asking for more trouble, even on an indoor layout. It leaves scratches on the rail which is now more prone to oxidation and holding dirt and other debris that will cause breaks in individual wheel conductivity and sparks, maybe hence the slang for Electrics. My SS rail has been exposed to the elements for several years on the ground and now over 10 elevated and I have NEVER cleaned it, or even ran a cloth down the track. First run every year I swollow hard and watch my Forney go very slowly around without even a stutter. 
I believe there are blocks sold that are not as abrasive as sand paper but can still clean stuck on debris. I'm sure there are many threads right here discussing the varied methods and products. LG


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It comes fitted with 400 grit, which I would guess is a compromise between cleaning quickly and too abrasive.

I think that 400 grit seems kind of coarse, but you can change the paper to whatever you want. The advertising says you can use scotchbrite too, which might be a lot better alternative. 

I would like to see the unit in action with scotchbrite.

Greg


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used the Rail Broom for over 10 years so I speak from experience not advertising. The brush is discolored from use and I found blades of grass wound up on the side bearing assembly. If you look carefully it is a shade darker on each side where it contacts the rails. Oh yea, still using the original belt that was on the unit, and an additional belt was sent with the assembly. I know it has enhanced the joy of my hobby. Is life good or what??


----------

